# fdisk reports wrong hdd-size [solved]

## stegerpl

Hi,

I have a odd problem: I have a 400 GB harddisk (SAMSUNG HD400LD) but fdisk identifies it only with 33,8 GB or 33.021.576 blocks: 

```
fdisk /dev/sdb

Die Anzahl der Zylinder für diese Platte ist auf 4111 gesetzt.

Daran ist nichts verkehrt, aber das ist größer als 1024 und kann

in bestimmten Konfigurationen Probleme hervorrufen mit:

1) Software, die zum Bootzeitpunkt läuft (z. B. ältere LILO-Versionen)

2) Boot- und Partitionierungssoftware anderer Betriebssysteme

   (z. B. DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Befehl (m für Hilfe): n

Befehl  Aktion

   e      Erweiterte

   p      Primäre Partition (1-4)

p

Partitionsnummer (1-4): 1

Erster Zylinder (1-4111, Vorgabe: 1):

Benutze den Standardwert 1

Last Zylinder, +Zylinder or +size{K,M,G} (1-4111, Vorgabe: 4111):

Benutze den Standardwert 4111

Befehl (m für Hilfe): p

Platte /dev/sdb: 33.8 GByte, 33820286976 Byte

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 4111 Zylinder

Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes

Disk identifier: 0x94b7d211

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1        4111    33021576   83  Linux

Befehl (m für Hilfe):     
```

sorry for german version => I just created one single primary partionion with the default values for start end end cylinder. 

A closer look to the harddisk with hdparm shows:

```
hdparm -i /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

 Model=SAMSUNG HD400LD                         , FwRev=WQ100-12, SerialNo=S0ZLJ1DP700683

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=34902, SectSize=554, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=?16?

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=66055248

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: unknown:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode
```

I is a P-ATA harddisk attached to the P-ATA (by an exchange frame) port of my ASUS-M3N78-EM board with a mixed S-ATA (system disk) / P-ATA setup. 

All other hdd's behave just OK. 

Any ideas / hints

Peter

----------

## DirtyHairy

Have you checked the disks jumper settings; it may be running in some "compatibility mode" that restricts the accessable space.

----------

## stegerpl

@DirtyHarry

Yeap - for this drive the jumper positions is just inversed. Usually the picture shows the positions by view from picture side, with this disk it is view from moad side so I had to turn the disk around.

Now fdisk reports 48.641 cylinders and df shows  364.843.496 free 1k blocks.

Thanks a lot

Peter

----------

